# gaaah hollywood!!!!



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

do any of you remember the movie dreamcatcher that came out a few years ago? cause its out in theaters again and i have no idea why.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

How do you know its in theaters again and are you thinking of Dreamer?


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

no i saw it like 3 years back


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Are you talking about the Stephen King movie DreamCatcher? Good flick!


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

yeah i saw a preview for it like a week ago


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

it was these 2 races of aliens came to earth one was trying to create a new population by infecting humans and comming out their intestines and the other was trying to stop them. your telling me none of you remember it?


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I've never seen it. E.T was put back in theatures like 10 years later, but that was an anniversary thing. Who knows???


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

wow hollywood really does know how to make people forget things lol


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I LOVED DREAMCATCHER... it was the only "scarey" movie that actually freaked me out at first.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Yeah, DreamCatcher was a great movie. It's been on HBO quite often, seems to run in spurts...it's on alot then it's not on at all.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Morgan Freeman is in it. It's really not all that scary and has a really good story line. TBH it's one of my favorite Stephen King movies, that and Hearts in Atlantis.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I seen that on HBO last year - little on the cheesy side to me.. lol


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

see they really are running out of ideas!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Lexus said:


> How do you know its in theaters again and are you thinking of Dreamer?


I think so lexus, I saw an add in the paper today for dreamer it has that little blonde girl dakota fanning from hide and seek


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Anyone here like the nightmare on elm streets movies?


----------

